# Welder?



## S Adams (Feb 28, 2011)

Anyone ever used a Clarke hot shot spool gun welder on aluminum and if so how did it work out?


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 28, 2011)

A 115 volt machine sure isn't going to do very much aluminum at all.  One with a mere 40% duty cycle at 60 output amps, as well as an 85 amp max output isn't going to do much of anything.  Certainly not the 3/16 steel listed on the site.

Absolute minimum to really do any aluminum, and this is still on a light use hobbyist level, would be the 175-180 amp machines with a spoolgun.  

From Miller, this would be the Millermatic 180, with the Spoolmate 100 gun.  Older equivalent would be the Millermatic 175, with the same gun.

Lincoln would be the Power MIG 180C, with the Magnum 100SG spoolgun.  Or, the older WeldPak 175s, with the same gun.


----------



## S Adams (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks Bassboy1, iam just wanting to learn how to weld aluminum
on a boat! I will just save some more $$$


----------



## safebuilder (Mar 1, 2011)

I would stay with Miller or Lincoln also as recommended above. Also not sure that welding on a boat is the place to learn


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 1, 2011)

safebuilder said:


> Also not sure that welding on a boat is the place to learn



As someone who does marine fabrication on the side, I can certainly agree with that.  Depending on what sort of repairs you are trying to do (unless we are talking fairly large boats, you're looking at fairly thin 'loominum), a TIG might even be a better choice, and that isn't a skill that can be picked up in a few months, nor is it cheap.


----------



## trial&error (Mar 2, 2011)

If money is the issue you can convert a regular old ac or ac/dc stick welder like a tombstone or thunderbolt into a scratch start tig welder to weld aluminum.  But I'd only recommend it for practice or non-critical welds.  Safety first.


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 2, 2011)

trial&error said:


> If money is the issue you can convert a regular old ac or ac/dc stick welder like a tombstone or thunderbolt into a scratch start tig welder to weld aluminum.  But I'd only recommend it for practice or non-critical welds.  Safety first.



'loominum doesn't like scratch starting.  ANY tungsten contamination will cause problems, and while the minimal amount of contamination caused by scratch starting doesn't cause issues with mild steel and stainless, it doesn't bode well when working with aluminum. 

It _can_ work, but will be insanely frustrating.


----------



## trial&error (Mar 3, 2011)

bassboy1 said:


> 'loominum doesn't like scratch starting.  ANY tungsten contamination will cause problems, and while the minimal amount of contamination caused by scratch starting doesn't cause issues with mild steel and stainless, it doesn't bode well when working with aluminum.
> 
> It _can_ work, but will be insanely frustrating.



Come out of your ivory towers my 300 amp tig is dead and if I repair any alum it will be with scratch start on copper.  Forget about commercial fabrication, he wanted to learn how to weld alum on boats didn't say hull welding.  Maybe you can loan him your personal $2000 welder, or maybe he can learn if it's something he really wants to pursue on the cheap.

And on critical welds I agree, but this could very well be backwoods engineering on john boats.  Lets be honest most people fix holes in them with silicone and wood screws.


----------



## Gaducker (Mar 4, 2011)

I use a miller 210 with a spool gun.


----------

